# Dog Houses



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

did anyone else watch paris hiltons reality show?

well at her home in the back garden she had a dog house, the size of a shed reallly where her furbabies live...

anyway my boyfriend is gonna make me one for the girls..were drawing up plans atm, then we will get to building...its gonna have upstairs, downstair, kitchen, bathroom, stairs etc etc..

anyone else got one? im looking for more ideas


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I sound like an idiot so bear with me. A real kitchen and bathroom? For the dogs? Will they live out there or is it more for fun and for show? Or like mini stuff like a dollhouse? I have to know, it sounds too cute but I'm slow this morning and need a full descript.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds cute! Mine would never stay in it though. They'd be afraid I'd do something, and they'd miss it. :lol:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Princess* said:


> did anyone else watch paris hiltons reality show?
> 
> well at her home in the back garden she had a dog house, the size of a shed reallly where her furbabies live...
> 
> ...


Where her dogs LIVE? How awful for them, poor babies. Chihuahuas should live indoors with their humans.

Why do you want a dog house? Please think long and hard about it. Keeping your Chihuahuas outdoors in what equates in reality to a glorified shed will leave them vulnerable to theft and is no way to keep dogs...in my opinion.

Chihuahas are dogs and don't need a kitchen and bathroom 

Barbara x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mmmm wouldn't like that idea,unless it was a play area .I wouldn't get a puppy from a breeder who said her dogs were housed in a chalet type house in the garden,with heating etc.I love my dogs to be with me all day.


----------



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with the previous posts. 

If this is going to be a "fun area" for you to hang out with your dogs, then by all means, go for it! 

But if you plan on "housing" your dog here, then nix the plans. Dogs are "pack" animals and you (your family) are their pack the minute you decide to bring them home. They have a need to be WITH you. This means living with you. It is very important for their well being and mental health that they are living with you. 

I have seen some awesome "dog/people play houses" on Under Dog To Wonder Dog, but they are for the enjoyment of the people AND dogs, not for the dog to live in.

I hope this helps you in some way. I know it does not answer your question about building plans, but I just want your dogs, and you, to be happy....


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

my4dogs said:


> I agree with the previous posts.
> 
> If this is going to be a "fun area" for you to hang out with your dogs, then by all means, go for it!


Yes that would be different, I agree, there are some really beautiful "houses" here http://www.perfectcabins.co.uk/?gclid=CM3t1ZjZ9ZkCFeRM5Qodsl2tSA

Though rather an expensive option when Chihuahuas would be just as happy indoors playing with their owner 

Barbara x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

this is the kind of dog house I would like to be inside .....


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

You meant just for playtimes - That's all Paris used her for too, it was cute xx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't fallow Paris Hilton if I were you. What does she know about dogs. 
Seriously. She has 17 dogs and thats because of a lot of opps. 
She said it her self in Allen show. Even Allen told her she needs to spay/neuter them. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz6U4VrDio&feature=related

I'm sure you want a playtime for them. So have your BF make a mini exercise pin for them. They well have more fun with that.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly don't think she meant she wanted to build them a house and shove them in it to live. The mini mansion was cute and athetically pleasing to the human eye. Yeah the dogs might not get out of it what a human would but I don't think Princess was going to use this as a substitute to playtime with her babies - just something interesting and safe for them to play in in the garden.

xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw the programme and the doggy mansion.It was very nice but not to leave the dogs in all the time,a bit like a cross between a huge very posh kennel and a real princess's playhouse. Paris 'visited' the dogs prior to going to uk and her father was going to look after them while she was away.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Chico's Mum said:


> I wouldn't fallow Paris Hilton if I were you. What does she know about dogs.
> Seriously. She has 17 dogs and thats because of a lot of opps.
> She said it her self in Allen show. Even Allen told her she needs to spay/neuter them.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz6U4VrDio&feature=related


I agree with you, she's hasn't done the Chihuahua breed any favour by making them so popular or set a good example when it comes to their care and welfare. In my opinion of course.

Barbara x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are far worse dog owners out there than PH.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Julie* said:


> There are far worse dog owners out there than PH.


I am sure there are, but that doesn't alter the fact that she is of a pretty poor standard 

Barbara x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't realise you knew her personally and were aware of the exact way she cares for her dogs.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Julie* said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realise you knew her personally and were aware of the exact way she cares for her dogs.


You don't need to she publicises their stadard of care shamelessly for media attention 

Barbara x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> You don't need to she publicises their stadard of care shamelessly for media attention
> 
> Barbara x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Seems like this thread got off topic..Its about Dog Houses not Paris.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> You don't need to she publicises their stadard of care shamelessly for media attention
> 
> Barbara x


lol true. 

But this did went off topic. 

I don't think *princess* well put here Chi's in the pet house and leave them there lol. far from it. I think she want to build a huge playpan for them. And thats a nice thing to do for them. 
But with what I experience and what I read about members Chi's here they like to be around there owners all the time. And putting them in a closed pet house when your with them I do believe they well love it. But if you leave they well want to fallow you. And if your in your house they well not go to there pet home. Thats what I think. 

I could be wrong tho I'm only human.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I guess a thread like this begs the question ~ Why would our Chihuahuas want a play house, when they have OUR house to play and cause havoc in :laughing8:

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm going to tocuh on PH....

Oh k I'm hoping her inbred chihuahuas don't live in that little house but i think they do , her house looks too nice for all them dogs . BUT then again maybe they was outside for the show?

I wouldn't mind having a dog house like that built for my chis, I'm pretty sure She is wanting the DH for a time out , or sleeping. I would use it for a time out of sleeping. I'd place it in side the house in my dogs room or outside so they can have shade 

Soo here's my ideas , i'd do mine this was, i'd a nice little fence around the house so it can be an xpen as well.

you said a kicthen, i'd add a bulit in water bowl and food bowl....oooh maybe a treat jar , like a gum ball ...where they can get there own treats, i've seen on movies maybe i'm thinking too much into this lol 

Bathroom , i'd add a puppy pad area some way that they can't mess it up when i'm not looking but you need to make it so YOU can reach it lol 

oooh i'd add pics of my family , the puppers , there baby pics...

oh k your BF needs to come make me one lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah its just going to be a play area that i can take inside or out, so when im out in the garden if they need shade or whatever they can go in, both mine love running in and out of things..so a house would be great..the bathroom will be where i will put their puppy pads and the kitchen will keep their bowls in etc...i will never let them live in it unless they liked to sleep in it then i would bring it into the house and let them sleep in at night but only if they chose too..they will always have free run of my house and theirs..its not a case of put them in and lock them away!!! also my back garden and my bfs are very secure and noone is able to get in unless we let them, besides my furbabies aare always in my sight!!

secondly, paris hilton seems like a lovely girl, shes used her status to get everything she wanted i.e music career, film, television, modelling...but shes sill professional when she does these, she may be just another "typical rich girl" or whatever you wanna call her but she didnt ask for that, her family earnt their title fair and well!! in my opinion i love her..you havnt seen how she looks after her dogs so dont judge her on her lifestyle, if shes too busy to walk them or whatever she can pay people to do it, so her dogs will actually have alot of care and everything they need...she may not do it all but at least the dogs are still having a good life...i dont think you should judge paris in anyway or how she treats her dogs or not, you do not know her and alot of people hate other dog owners telling them how to bring up their dog etc, well your doing exactly that to her


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah we know what you meant about the dog house. 

As for PH, I'm sorry but she gives rich people a bad name.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rich people give rich people a bad name. Let's drop the PH thing.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> Rich people give rich people a bad name. Let's drop the PH thing.


Hey thats not true there are good respectful hard working rich people. rotest:


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chico's Mum said:


> Hey thats not true there are good respectful hard working rich people. rotest:


But to say PH gives rich people a bad name is a farse.

I think this thread is waaaay off topic now and perhaps needs locking?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, that is such a cute idea. I was picturing a plumbed in bathroom and a refrigerator. LOL. Can you imagine? If any of you guys read any of my posts yesterday, I was so airheaded. I just couldn't get anything through my brain, it was such a weird day. 

I think this sounds adorable and what a fun thing to show people when they come over. You and your boyfriend have fun with this and please post pics as you are doing it.

One cute thing I have in my real house that everybody loves, is by their food bowls, right down on the floor, I have a mirror. They look at themselves when they eat. It's so funny. I get loads of comments on that.

Good luck sweetie and keep us posted!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> One cute thing I have in my real house that everybody loves, is by their food bowls, right down on the floor, I have a mirror. They look at themselves when they eat. It's so funny. I get loads of comments on that.


That is so cute!! I love it xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't help, or add to any of this because I don't keep up with Paris Hilton. :lol: Didn't even know she had a Chi until I came to Chi boards. And was wondering what all of the fuss was about.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, that is such a cute idea. I was picturing a plumbed in bathroom and a refrigerator. LOL. Can you imagine? If any of you guys read any of my posts yesterday, I was so airheaded. I just couldn't get anything through my brain, it was such a weird day.
> 
> I think this sounds adorable and what a fun thing to show people when they come over. You and your boyfriend have fun with this and please post pics as you are doing it.
> 
> ...



lol i was picturing and imagining the same as you . dodge thinks the entire house is hes bathroom and hes kitchen is wherever the fancy takes him to hide bits of kibble . i am sorry but i think a house would be a waste of money and unnessary as the can play indoors or outside and will find sunshine or shade wherever and whenever the fancy takes them . having said that , it is your dogs , your money , your home so go for it dont forget to post pics of the finished article im sure we would all love to see


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> lol i was picturing and imagining the same as you . dodge thinks the entire house is hes bathroom and hes kitchen is wherever the fancy takes him to hide bits of kibble . i am sorry but i think a house would be a waste of money and unnessary as the can play indoors or outside and will find sunshine or shade wherever and whenever the fancy takes them . having said that , it is your dogs , your money , your home so go for it dont forget to post pics of the finished article im sure we would all love to see


Ha Jeanie, I'm glad I'm not the only crazy one!!! My dogs think their kitchen is where the cat food bowls are and their bathroom is anywhere they fancy if Momma doesn't get them out in time. LOL.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> But to say PH gives rich people a bad name is a farse.
> 
> I think this thread is waaaay off topic now and perhaps needs locking?


I will pm you


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the dog house idea, if you are a good artist you could paint the walls to look like there is real furniture in it. So cute, I can't wait until you get it done to see pictures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Uhhh, Paris Hilton and "reality" in the same sentence? And who would want to do things the way she does them? Chis belong in the house with their owners, being loved and pampered.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Gisele said:


> I like the dog house idea, if you are a good artist you could paint the walls to look like there is real furniture in it. So cute, I can't wait until you get it done to see pictures.


im loving that idea!! my mum and brother can draw quite good..thank you


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

!..UPDATE..!

the outside of the first floor is nearly finished! then i get to paint it whilst my bf makes the stairs etc


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any pictures yet?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd love to build a "dog house" with state of the art kitchen..luxurious sleeping quarters...large den with state of the art television and surround sound throughout..a 10' by 10' walk in closet....three indoor bathrooms...about 2900 square foot should do it.....oh, wait they have that already..it's where we live now...VBEG


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol great when he's done send him to maryland


----------

